
Opa – An open-source, general-purpose policy engine - tosh
https://github.com/open-policy-agent/opa
======
tsandall
Co-author of OPA here. I’m happy to answer any questions about the project!

~~~
martin1975
Is one of you Greek?

~~~
tsandall
There are no Greeks among the core contributors :-(

~~~
martin1975
Was curious if the OPA acronym for the project is an allusion to a often used
word among Greeks.. an exclamation during celebration or when lighting this
deep fried goat cheese called saganaki after it's been sprayed with alcohol.

Technically asking a question about the authors is a project question, so I'm
not sure why I got downvoted :/.

------
gabrielcsapo
Came here for the expanse reference, found a really cool product awesome work!

------
scardine
If you just want to know what language was used to write this, I can spare you
the visit to github: it is go.

------
sanxiyn
Unfortunate name conflict with [http://opalang.org/](http://opalang.org/)

~~~
ironjunkie
Get used to it. After 40+ years in this industry, every single 2,3 and 4
letter acronyms are already used by Something else.

~~~
stesch
But it's annoying when a popular name is used for new projects. Like elm.

------
caniszczyk
OPA is also a Cloud Native Computing Foundation (CNCF) sandbox project:
[https://www.cncf.io/blog/2018/03/29/cncf-to-host-open-
policy...](https://www.cncf.io/blog/2018/03/29/cncf-to-host-open-policy-agent-
opa/)

